

Driverless cars set to be tested in four English cities - timthorn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30316458

======
JohnHammersley
Having worked on the Ultra PRT project
([http://www.ultraglobalprt.com](http://www.ultraglobalprt.com)), which was
born out of Bristol University thanks to the late Professor Martin Lowson,
it's great to see Bristol involved in this driverless car project.

However, it's a real shame that the Bristol project is basically another
study, led by consultants, which won't actual result in any implementation.
The Ultra system at Heathrow has now carried over a million passengers,
operating in one of the world's busiest environments, and yet none of the
engineering or operational experience will factor into the study (or even be
used to - shock horror - actually test something rather than just study it).

